# barking before meal time



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

:wavey: Hey all, my 5 month old golden recently started barking before his meal time, i feed him twice a day at 6:30am and 5:30pm, the barking will usually start 15 min before each meal, but during the day he doesn't bark and just sleeps, can anyone give me any suggestions, thanks.

chris


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

He probably knows its soon time to eat and is reminding you of that. Dogs when on a routine are usually very precise they know what time it when it comes to food. Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thnaks.

He probably does know, no compaints from the neighbours yet, but i am gonna keep my fingers crossed ^^


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You have to love the internal clocks our dogs have! My father's dogs are like clockwork and start staring at him at 4pm every day ready to go on their walk. I'm a little more variable with the times my boy gets fed/walked, but he knows that once I finish dinner it's time to go. I'm not an expert but here's a couple things that jumped to mind for me. I would absolutely insist that he calm down before you give him his food. Never put it down if he's barking to demand it. Perhaps something like NILIF (nothing in life is free) where you make the dog sit/stay, nice and calm, before he receives his food will work. If he is barking the entire time you are getting the meal ready for him, start the sit stay while you are doing those tasks (getting the bowl, putting the food in, putting the bowl down). If he gets up, stop what you are doing, place him back into a sit/stay and then get back to business. He should catch on soon enough that sitting calmly gets him fed while barking like a maniac makes him wait. Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought it was kind of cute actually. I had a dog who would bring the food bowl to be and bark in my face until she got fed. Same as yours around the same time everyday and only once in the evening.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie will watch me as Im getting there extra's out and if I dont get the can of green beans out right away she will go get them out of the pantry and bring them to me.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ash said:


> He probably knows its soon time to eat and is reminding you of that. Dogs when on a routine are usually very precise they know what time it when it comes to food. Welcome to the forum BTW.


Bingo! Tucker does this each morning if I'm not out of bed by 6:00, and you know when we've gone past 2:00 pm because he starts to just stare at you...LOL


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

I've heard changing up the feeding schedule helps stop barking, but I haven't tried that myself so I can't attest to it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, if you stop feeding at the same time (or nearly the same time) each day, it will help. BUT, you'll have to ignore the barking for a few days while the dogs continue to try the same behavior (barking) at the same time that they are used to being fed.

That's why my dogs never eat at the same time. Meals come between windows around here. Breakfast may come anywhere between 7am and noon and dinner between 4pm and midnight.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I do that too and was wondering if that's why mine aren't insistant upon food at a certain time. Thanks for the confirmation. I did something well without even trying!! lol

Angie


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

He is actually very good when i bring him food, he sits calmly for me to tell him "OK" to eat. Maybe i will try vary his feeding time a bit and see if the barking will stop.

But I guess if i look at this on the bright side, i won't be needing an alarm anymore ^^

chris


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

chris428 said:


> He is actually very good when i bring him food, he sits calmly for me to tell him "OK" to eat. Maybe i will try vary his feeding time a bit and see if the barking will stop.
> 
> But I guess if i look at this on the bright side, i won't be needing an alarm anymore ^^
> 
> chris


I actually like knowing it's time for Tucker and Shadow to eat. I started feeding them on MY schedule. I also know I've overslept if I don't hear the morning dance...


----------



## jlehigh (Jan 18, 2008)

My puppy decided to start barking around feeding time and when I was getting the food out - about a week after I got her home (she was 9 weeks then). When she did that, I ignored the barking completely, turning my back to her - then proceeded to wait an extra 5 to 10 minutes to give her the food - even if I had already prepared the dish. She's 11 weeks now and so far she's a lot better... no barking, just get's excited that the food is coming - which is only natural.
I also make her sit and be calm when I go to put the dish down, never giving it to her when she's jumping up and down.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

My foster dog barks constantly while I am fixing their meals or when he wants a toy from one of the other dogs. It makes me NUTS. I have been both ignoring the barking as well as calmly removing him from the room when it gets absolutely out of control, like when I am fixing the meals. I make sure I only give him his food once he's settled down and not barking. It's very hard for me not to react...but I know that if I acknowledge it, it gains power. Sammy is now ratcheting it up but I am going to hang in there! 

With my dogs I too don't feed at regular times. Once my labbie mix started circling at the same times each day I realized I was too ingrained into a routine. So we switch it up - some days I will only feed one meal too. I do that maybe once every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Bri_Ruby (Nov 5, 2021)

chris428 said:


> :wavey: Hey all, my 5 month old golden recently started barking before his meal time, i feed him twice a day at 6:30am and 5:30pm, the barking will usually start 15 min before each meal, but during the day he doesn't bark and just sleeps, can anyone give me any suggestions, thanks.
> 
> chris


My 14-week Labrador pup starts barking 30 minutes before her morning mealtime, which I feed her at 6am.


----------



## joannvandermerwe28 (Jan 1, 2022)

chris428 said:


> :wavey: Hey all, my 5 month old golden recently started barking before his meal time, i feed him twice a day at 6:30am and 5:30pm, the barking will usually start 15 min before each meal, but during the day he doesn't bark and just sleeps, can anyone give me any suggestions, thanks.
> 
> chris


Hi. My daughters 3 month old Goldie barks anytime from 04:50 to 06:30 for his food. In the evening he stars barking again, & if you are not giving it to him asap he starts growling. (Growling I wonder why


----------

